# Skinning big catfish???



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

I seen a thread on here before about skinning big cat fish can anyone show me how to do it? I had trouble skinning that 23lb blue cat because it was tough skin and took me a long time to do it. Every on little fish i pull the skin off then filet them with a electric knife and more suggestion on how to do it? :fishy:


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Why do you skin and then fillet, Take the elec. knife and cut behind the head and the turn the baldes to the tail and run it down the back bone. stop right before to start to get to the tail fin. Flip that fillet in the opposite direction and the cut just through the meat of the tail and run the knife back to the front of the fillet where the head should be, staying right on the shin. This is very easy and saves alot of time. 

On them big fish cut the shin in strips and them pull it from the head to tail.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190832&highlight=cleaning+big+cats

This is the way I do it. It makes it a whole lot easier, if you don't skin with an electric fillet knife. I skin a bunch of catfish and I do it the old fashion way.


----------



## jxallsbr (Mar 25, 2009)

Do it just like Nitro explained saves lots of time.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have try fillet the catfish without skinning the fish first but i guess i will try it again sounds easy. Thanks guys for the help.....


----------



## Texas1lunger (Apr 30, 2009)

X3 on the way Nitro does it. I do it the same way. just use a very sharp fillet knife afterwards and trim off the brown muscle meat and you have some very tasty fillets, with out the muddy taste.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I forgo to add, When you get the fillet off the skin you will have the rib cage left. Take you knife and put right behind the ribs and I cut mine at an angle under neath to the botton of the fillet.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I have trouble eating big catfish. They taste terrible unless they're of the opelousa variety. The easiest way I've found to clean big blue cats is to put them back in the lake and replace it with 2-5 pounders. Easier cleaning, better eating.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nitro is right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone want to race me with your electric knife??? We'll go 5 cats in the 2 pound range and I am pretty confident that I will beat you, the old fashion way. My fillet will be prettier and I will yield more edible product.

I've seen the hack jobs done with the fillet knife. Not very pretty. That is why they still skin by hand in most of your fish markets.

Nitro, I'll bet you some of them fancy bags, I can take you down.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Guess there are no takers for the challenge. 
Say what they might, after seeing your fillets at a Muster, compared to an electric knife, I have started using a sharp knife and my meat take has increased. I am not as fast as you are GG but speed will come with practice. Thanks for the instructions.
See you on the Water.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

One more tip, especially if you're cleaning fish near a public facility, such as a marina or park..........Puncture the air bladder before throwing the head and entrals into the water.......If not, the entire mass will float and eventually make a stinking mess in the surrounding area......


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> Anyone want to race me with your electric knife??? We'll go 5 cats in the 2 pound range and I am pretty confident that I will beat you, the old fashion way. My fillet will be prettier and I will yield more edible product.
> 
> I've seen the hack jobs done with the fillet knife. Not very pretty. That is why they still skin by hand in most of your fish markets.
> 
> Nitro, I'll bet you some of them fancy bags, I can take you down.


I tell you what, next time a have a big mess of fish I will drop them off at your house and let you show me how it is done lol.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

NitroNX898 said:


> I tell you what, next time a have a big mess of fish I will drop them off at your house and let you show me how it is done lol.


Sounds good to me. I clean fish on halves. When I am done, you take half and I take half.


----------



## Josh Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

I just scored mine with a fillet knife behind the head, down the back bone, and across the stomach. Then proceeded to get a pair of pliers and start the fun.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

I agree with you and GG. Skinning is just as fast, and there's much less waste. For a big blue, you can use a small hacksaw or something similiar with fine serrations to get through the rib cage more easily if necessary.


----------

